# New to this site and newly initiated



## ROLLO (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, as it says in the title I am new here and to the craft as I was initiated on 11/18/13 to Mt. Lebanon #22 of the MWPHGLMD. It was a experience I will never forget and I am looking forward to all of the learning that masonry has.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy yourself here, and best wishes on your Journey in the Craft.


----------



## ROLLO (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to the site - Congrats on your initiation into the craft, I wish you all the best on your path!


----------



## ROLLO (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you

Initiated-11/18/13

Mt. Lebanon #22
MWPHGLMD
Baltimore, MD


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 22, 2013)

Cool avatar, did you make that?


----------



## ROLLO (Nov 22, 2013)

No, a friend of mine had it and I grabbed it from him. I said the day I became apart of the fraternity I would use this picture

Initiated-11/18/13

Mt. Lebanon #22
MWPHGLMD
Baltimore, MD


----------



## masonicdove (Nov 22, 2013)

Rollo, welcome to the craft my brother.


----------

